# Need some advise ASAP for starting intros tomorrow



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ladies and Gents

As the title say we start intros tomorrow and i have a dilema (SP?)

My new handbag is going to be my nappy chaging bag now do you think i should take this with me tomorrow (however without nappies ect in it! ) so that DD and DS get used to it- DS wont be bothered however DD is 3 and i think will be intrested in it. i just dont want to come across as too c*cky!

HELP!  

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol MJ, this made me laugh..i felt all funny taking along the changing bag to intros, same as you didnt want to arrive looking like i was ready to take over..even when i did take it i felt really self conscious delving into it  
however if this is to be your new handbag then take it along and use as a handbag..people have large handbags these days so nobody'll know its going to magic into a changing bag till you do it...and by then you'll be feeling all confident 

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks KJ-its the silly things that make me worry!   

Dh said take it however needed a "adoptive mummys " opinion- my changing bag is quiet big however its a messanger style which is what i used anyway! gonna pack it in a mo! 

xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJ

I just want to wish you all the luck in the world for your intro's, this may sound a silly wuestion but how did you know what to pack in your bag?  Good Luck hunny.

I will be thinking of you.

crazybabe


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi CB

When i say pack i mean take out my purse- keys and phone and other bits of junk out of my normal "non mummy handbag" 

xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJ

You said that you were going to pack your changing bag in a mo, thats what I meant hun sorry to confuse you  

crazybabe


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

MJ you will soon be filling up that changing bag with loads! 

I never realised how much a 2yr old needs to take out with us and you have 2 of them 
xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi MJ

Good luck with intros tomorrow.  Hope they are not too long and you are all home for good very soon.  It is such an emotional and exhausting time.  Don't forget your camera.  I would take whatever you think you might need.  You can always leave things in the boot of the car.

Best wishes.

Tracey x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi MJ

Firsty best of luck for tomorrow!!!

I will be taking my new changing bag all ready and full of nappies etc when we start! Reason being, first time round, I didn't take anything with me.
I felt like we were visiting someone elses child in their home, so I expected to use all of their things, wipes, nappies etc. Like you, I felt funny about taking my own stuff, I didnt want to come across all presumutious.
After a couple of days the FC asked if I'd not brought any with me, and then I felt awful!!
I'd also not taken our pram. I assumed we'd be using theirs to take DD for a walk, and FC had assumed we'd be using our own. Presumably that was what previous adopters had done. 
So this time, I will be going fully prepared!!

You could always take a few bits and keep them in the car incase needed. That way, you can looked prepared but not overtaking the situation.

Don't panic, the FC will guide you. And most of all, enjoy it. 
Take your camera.... my biggest regret, I never took mine and I always wished I had a pic of all 3 of us taken on the first meeting.

Thinking of you !!!!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Everhopeful

This may sound a silly questions, but how long do you normally stay with FC for intros, are you expected to stay overnight

crazybabe


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the advise- we are taking DS pushchair on Fri/Sat with us - think i will check out what FC uses in the way of wipes and go prepared on Fri (i have nappies!)

Crazy- for tomorrow we stay at FC house for 2-3 hours and then add an hour to each day so fri is 3-4 and sat is 4-5 - this is all laid out in your intros plan which you, your SW, the chidl/rens SW and the FC plan together

Well ladies i have another question for you- on the first day did you take anything for your little ones- we have sent them a "teddy/toy" each and also photo book and dvd

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi MJ

Loads of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure when you get there all the little worries will go and the FC will make you feel very welcome and comfy.  Have you met FC before?  We are meeting ours in the next 2 weeks which hopefully will reduce the nerves a bit on the first day.

I'd thought about the car seat and buggy but never thought about taking a 'mummy bag' with me!

Will be looking out for your updates any any useful tips!

Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJ

You must be so excited, what ages are the children, and what sex are they or can't you say,you must be feeling so chuffed that your now going to be a mummy          I'm so pleased for you.

Take care, keep us all updated and take lots of photos.

love

crazybabe


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Well our LA's next support meeting is "top ten tips to intros" however its the night our 2 move in (also our wedding anni) so its a bit late for us!  

Have met the FC once at our house for about 2-3hours to talk about the children and also met her at the intros planning meeting last week however didnt speak to her directly due to busy meeting- she is lovely though

ekkkkkkkkk this is it!

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Cb- our little ones details are in my profile/sig box however DS is 19m and DD is 3(just)

x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MJ

I'm sorry what am I like, of course its on your sig box,    

crazybabe


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Bit late but this thread did make me smile, as I so remember having the same dilemma, I bought a huge handbag to use as a changing bag (now nick named my mummy sack!) I seem to remember that I brought it along to the first meeting with just the normal basics in, now it's full of everything! Normal day: purse, keys, phone, nappies, wipes nappy sacs, spare vest and tights (DD drinks and wee's a lot!) drinks bottles x2, bread sticks, dried fruit bars, books, small toys- it literally bulges!!!
Hope you sorted you dilemma out MJ, from the other thread though it sounds as if it's all going brilliantly!
Viva
X


----------

